# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد ميلاد سعيد

## Ammar Qasaimeh

في مثل هذا اليوم 28\10 .......
يوم وارقام تعني الكثير ....
ليس لمعناها وصف والكلام بات عاجر عن الوصف....

فما هو هذا اليوم؟؟


قد ادرك البعض الكلام ومعناه... ولمن لم يدرك  يتابع في الاسفل...


"محمد قسايمه" كل سنه وانت بألف خير وسلام و صحه وعافيه وان شاء الله تتحقق كل امنياتك ببداية العهد الجديد .. عيد ميلاد سعيد يا ابن العم..

----------


## زهره التوليب

كل عام وانت بخير يا "حموده" وعقبال مانشوفك دكتور قد الدنيا ومعك احلى سياره وعندك احلى بيت وجنبك احلى نيسان...ان شاء الله العمر المديد في رضا الله و رضا الوالدين.....واتمنى لك ان تحقق كل ما تتمنى

----------


## عُبادة

Happy birthday

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> في مثل هذا اليوم 28\10 .......
> يوم وارقام تعني الكثير ....
> ليس لمعناها وصف والكلام بات عاجر عن الوصف....
> 
> فما هو هذا اليوم؟؟
> 
> 
> قد ادرك البعض الكلام ومعناه... ولمن لم يدرك  يتابع في الاسفل...
> 
> ...



عمار يا عمار 

و انت بالف خير ، ينعاد علينا و احنا مع بعض دائما 

على فكرة كل مره انته بتكون الاول 

بس هالمره في حدى سبقك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بخير يا "حموده" وعقبال مانشوفك دكتور قد الدنيا ومعك احلى سياره وعندك احلى بيت وجنبك احلى نيسان...ان شاء الله العمر المديد في رضا الله و رضا الوالدين.....واتمنى لك ان تحقق كل ما تتمنى


شـــــــــــكــــــــــــــــرا زهرة التوليب 

و انتِ بالف خير يا رب 

و شكر خاص على كلمة "حمودة" 

و شكر عنيف على الامنيات الحلوة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> Happy birthday


thanks man

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

HAPPY BIRTH DAY

عيد ميلاد سعيد دكتور محمد وكل عام وانت بألف خير وانشالله تكون سنة خير وفرح عليك :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار يا عمار 
> 
> و انت بالف خير ، ينعاد علينا و احنا مع بعض دائما 
> 
> على فكرة كل مره انته بتكون الاول 
> 
> بس هالمره في حدى سبقك


بعرف حكالي   :Db465236ff:  وقلت بحالي فعلا كل مره انا اول واحد ...حركه مش حاسب حسابها :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> HAPPY BIRTH DAY
> 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد دكتور محمد وكل عام وانت بألف خير وانشالله تكون سنة خير وفرح عليك


وانت بخير يا زعبي 

الله يخليلي اياك 

شكرا الك يا كبير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بعرف حكالي   وقلت بحالي فعلا كل مره انا اول واحد ...حركه مش حاسب حسابها


تعيش و توكل غيرها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

كل عام وانت بخير  يا محمد

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  ياعيني وتامر حسني كمان :Db465236ff:  شايف كيف بدللك حسان :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام وانت بخير  يا محمد


و انت بالف خير حسان 

و شكرا على الاغنية 

رغم اني ما بطيق تامر حسني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانته ب1000 خير ابو حميد 

ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة ان شاء الله 



_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ياعيني وتامر حسني كمان شايف كيف بدللك حسان


شايف  :SnipeR (62): 

اصلا لحسان الفضل انه صارلي هالعيد ميلاد البجنن بينكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شايف 
> 
> اصلا لحسان الفضل انه صارلي هالعيد ميلاد البجنن بينكم


يعني الحلون عليك ولا عليه؟؟؟ :Bl (35):  شكلكو بدكم تضيعو الاعضاء الفقارى (متلي) بينكم ويضيع الحلوان :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _كل عام وانته ب1000 خير ابو حميد 
> 
> ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة ان شاء الله 
> 
> 
> 
> _


و انت بخير غسانووو 

يخليلي اياك و يسلمك يا رفيق *2

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني الحلون عليك ولا عليه؟؟؟ شكلكو بدكم تضيعو الاعضاء الفقارى (متلي) بينكم ويضيع الحلوان


نعم نعم 

شو شو 

يعني بتحاولي اتملصي حالك من العيدية بهالطريقه

انا متمسك بحقي و بشدة لا تحاولي  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> نعم نعم 
> 
> شو شو 
> 
> يعني بتحاولي اتملصي حالك من العيدية بهالطريقه
> 
> انا متمسك بحقي و بشدة لا تحاولي


طيب ..اكيد لما يكون في حلوان..رح يكون في هديه..اشي طبيعي...بس لو سمحت بحب الجاتو الي بتعملها الضيعه الخضرا .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_
انا بدي الجاتو على شوكلاته ... واذا بتكمل معروفك وبتجيبلنا كوكتيل من عند لبناني ...

 عشان الهدية تكون محرزة_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> _
> انا بدي الجاتو على شوكلاته ... واذا بتكمل معروفك وبتجيبلنا كوكتيل من عند لبناني ...
> 
>  عشان الهدية تكون محرزة_


 :Eh S(2):  شهيتني :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طيب ..اكيد لما يكون في حلوان..رح يكون في هديه..اشي طبيعي...بس لو سمحت بحب الجاتو الي بتعملها الضيعه الخضرا ..


خلص ولا يهمك .. هلا احلا جاتو بصل المنتدى .. بما انك المشرفة .. اذا سمعتي حد بزمر بالسيارة هذا بكون الضيعة الخضرا .. بتفتحيلهم باب المنتدى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _
> انا بدي الجاتو على شوكلاته ... واذا بتكمل معروفك وبتجيبلنا كوكتيل من عند لبناني ...
> 
>  عشان الهدية تكون محرزة_


والله و شهيتني انا كمان  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

كل سنه وانت سالم محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل سنه وانت سالم محمد


وانت سالم محمد 

انهنيك بالافراح ان شاء الله

----------


## MR.X

*

صديقي محمد كل عام وانت بي 1599 خير ...

وعقبال  ال 126 سنة يا صاحبي .

وبتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك  وعقبال التخرج ونشوفك دكتور قد الدنيا 

*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *
> 
> صديقي محمد كل عام وانت بي 1599 خير ...
> 
> وعقبال  ال 126 سنة يا صاحبي .
> 
> وبتمنالك التوفيق بحياتك  وعقبال التخرج ونشوفك دكتور قد الدنيا 
> 
> *


و انت بالف خير يا صديقي 

يسلمك و يبارك فيك 

بس مش عارف ليش ما وفيتها لل 1600  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (19):  على شو فرحان انت واياه واياه يعني لانه كبر سنه ((جيل والله ))






































































































 :Db465236ff: 





كل سنةوانت سالم يادكتور وينعاد علينا وعليك وبتعرفني لازم احط لمستي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

[align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير




انشاء الله واحنا شايفين معك شهادة التخرج يا دكتور وحاكينلك


[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

*شمعة أعيـــــــــــــــــادك عسى دايم تنير 


حمودي يا حمودي ... والله واكبرت 

كل عام وإنت بألف خير يا رب وينعاد عليك بالخير والطاعة وإنت محقق كل إلي نفسك فيه وأولها شهادة الطب إن شاء الله  


حمودي بتعرف اني لو بعرف قبل ما بتأخر بس ما بعرف وإلي فترة ما دخلت النت فسوري ع التأخير*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[align=center]كل عام وانتا بألف خير يا احلى حموده 

قبال المليون سنه صديقي

و أنشاء بنفرح ب تخرجك [/align]*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام اونت بخير محمد معلش اجت متأخرة 
وينعاد عليك وانت محقق كل احلامك 
وانت ان شاء الله خلصان من قرف التكنو  :Db465236ff: 
وعقبال 276 سنة يا رب [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> على شو فرحان انت واياه واياه يعني لانه كبر سنه ((جيل والله ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معك حق يا مها  :Eh S(2): 

بس جرت العادة انه الواحد يحتفل بهاليوم 

شكرا الك ، و انهنيكِ بالافراح ان شاء الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بالف خير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انشاء الله واحنا شايفين معك شهادة التخرج يا دكتور وحاكينلك
> 
> 
> [/align]


شكرا مدحت 

و انت بالف خير يا رب 

الله يسلمك و يبارك فيك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *شمعة أعيـــــــــــــــــادك عسى دايم تنير 
> 
> 
> حمودي يا حمودي ... والله واكبرت 
> 
> كل عام وإنت بألف خير يا رب وينعاد عليك بالخير والطاعة وإنت محقق كل إلي نفسك فيه وأولها شهادة الطب إن شاء الله  
> 
> 
> حمودي بتعرف اني لو بعرف قبل ما بتأخر بس ما بعرف وإلي فترة ما دخلت النت فسوري ع التأخير*


ايات يا ايات 

شايفة قال بحكو كبرت  :Eh S(2): 

ايات مشــــــــــــــــــــان الله ما بدي اكبر - شو اعمل  :Eh S(2): 

شكرا ايات  و انت بالف خير و سلامة و راحة بال يا رب 

و ان شاء الله ينعاد علي و انا بينكم و نحتفل دائما بالمناسبات الحلوة 

بعدين انتِ عيديتك واصله ضمنيا حتى لو ما حكيتي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *[align=center]كل عام وانتا بألف خير يا احلى حموده 
> 
> قبال المليون سنه صديقي
> 
> و أنشاء بنفرح ب تخرجك [/align]*


هلا صديقي ابو ملحم 

و انت بالف خير 

الله يخليك و يبارك فيك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]كل عام اونت بخير محمد معلش اجت متأخرة 
> وينعاد عليك وانت محقق كل احلامك 
> وانت ان شاء الله خلصان من قرف التكنو 
> وعقبال 276 سنة يا رب [/align]


شكرا سوسن 

و انت بالف خير و صحة و سلامة 

وان شاء الله بنعاد و احنا خلصانين من التكنو سوى  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 


و انتِ بالف خير 

شكرا

----------


## احساس المطر

كل عام اونت بخير

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل عام اونت بخير


و انتِ بالف خير 
شكرا

----------

